# steam community im spiel nicht aktivierbar ???



## edinho11 (10. August 2010)

hallo, also seit kurzem kann ich im Spiel keine Nachrichten, Einladungen erhalten. Ich muß immer zum Desktop zurück.
Bei den Einstellungen ist auch alles an.
Freitag habe ich Steam deinstalliert, TuneUp und Glary Register Repair drüber laufen lassen und neu installiert, problem besteht immer noch.
Beta benutze ich auch nicht.
Hilfe, kann einer helfen, hat noch einer das problem ?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## kress (10. August 2010)

Schließe mich bei dem Problem an. Hab ich auch.
Kann es an 2 Monitoren liegen?


----------



## edinho11 (10. August 2010)

also ich habe ein Monitor aber Fernseher ist mit angeschlossen. Das ging vorher ja auch.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. August 2010)

Hatte das Problem auch, mit dem aktuellen Steam beta client gehts aber wieder


----------



## edinho11 (10. August 2010)

probier mal aus, danke


----------



## kress (10. August 2010)

Grad auf die Beta geupt, funktioniert trotzdem nicht.


----------



## edinho11 (10. August 2010)

bei mir auch nicht


----------



## speCt0R (10. August 2010)

probier mal unter

steam->einstellungen->im spiel
"aktivierung der steam community im spiel"

zu aktivieren.

mfg
speCt0R


----------



## edinho11 (10. August 2010)

speCt0R schrieb:


> probier mal unter
> 
> steam->einstellungen->im spiel
> "aktivierung der steam community im spiel"
> ...


 bei steam und spiel einstellungen sind an.


----------



## kress (10. August 2010)

Jo, ist bei mir auch aktiv.^^


----------



## edinho11 (11. August 2010)

endlich geht es wieder   hey Kress, versuch mal bei browser steam://support/?Issues=* anzugeben.
Das ist start mit diagnose report, steam muß beendet sein.
Ich habe wieder alles deinstalliert und in der registrierung alles von Valve und steam gelöscht, und von D nach E installiert.
Guck da, alles funzt wieder.

das ist bei der diagnose rausgekommen:



*General System Performance: Passed*
Your system meets the requirements for the Source games. 
 Your CPU: Intel 14400 MHz
Minimum CPU: 1200 MHz
Recommended CPU: 2400 MHz

Total Memory: 6136 MB
Available Memory: 4536 MB
Minimum Memory: 256 MB
Recommended Memory: 512 MB

 



*DirectX: Passed*
Your version of DirectX meets the minimum requirements
 



*UDP Ports: Passed*
The following UDP ports were reachable. 
 UDP Port: 27000 - 27040 

 



*TCP Ports: Passed*
The following TCP ports were reachable. 
 TCP Port: 27020 - 27040 

 



*Background Processes: Failed*
The following background processes were found on your system.   Please try exiting or uninstalling them, and see if that resolves your  issue 
Process: _taskhost.exe_
kontiki spyware / adware. Severity: Low

 



*Loaded Modules: Passed*
There were no loaded modules found that conflict with Steam or the games. 
 



*Services: Passed*
There were no services found that conflict with Steam or the games. 
 



*Layered Service Providers: Passed*
There were no LSPs found that should conflict with Steam or the games. 
 



*Audio/Video Codecs: Passed*
There were no audio/video codecs found that conflict with Steam or the games. 
 

*Possible Suggestions*



 If Steam continues to crash, try deleting all files and folders in the  Steam directory except for steam.exe and the SteamApps folder 



 

 If you continue to have problems playing the games, try using the launch options -nosound and -windowed. 

Open Steam, then Play games
Right click the Souce game, click properties, then Launch options
add -nosound -windowed, click ok, then close. 



 

 If you continue to have problems updating Steam, please exit from Steam,  and then delete the following files from your Steam directory. 

C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.dll
C:\Program Files\Steam\SteamUI.dll
C:\Program Files\Steam\ClientRegistry.Blob 



 

 If you continue to have problems finding any servers, please exit from  Steam, and then delete the following files from your Steam\config  directory. 

C:\Program Files\Steam\config\serverbrowser.vdf
C:\Program Files\Steam\config\masterservers.vdf 



 

 If you continue to have problems with your performance in game, try  forcing a lower level DirectX version.  Start at the lowest level and go  up from there till you find a good level of FPS. 

-dxlevel 70
-dxlevel 80
-dxlevel 81
-dxlevel 90 

-Open Steam, then Play games
-Right click the Source game, click properties, then Launch options
-add -dxlevel XX, click ok, then close 

 



*Basic Information*[+] Left 4 Dead 2

No settings could be found for this game. This may be a third-party game, or the game has not been launched
 
[+] Alien Swarm

No settings could be found for this game. This may be a third-party game, or the game has not been launched
 
[+] Alien Swarm Dedicated Server

No settings could be found for this game. This may be a third-party game, or the game has not been launched
 
[+] Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2

No settings could be found for this game. This may be a third-party game, or the game has not been launched
 
[+] Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - Multiplayer


----------



## edinho11 (11. August 2010)

aber vieleicht kann mir einer das mal bitte erklären:


*Background Processes: Failed*
The following background processes were found on your system.   Please  try exiting or uninstalling them, and see if that resolves your  issue
Process: _taskhost.exe_
kontiki spyware / adware. Severity: Low


----------



## kress (11. August 2010)

Danke dafür, mein Problem liegt hier:
Background Processes: Failed

The following background processes were found on your system. Please try exiting or uninstalling them, and see if that resolves your issue
Process: F:\Program Files (x86)\Xfire\Xfire.exe
XFire is running, which may cause numerous connection problems with Steam and the online games.
Severity: Very High
Process: taskhost.exe
kontiki spyware / adware.
Severity: Low


xFire und Steam ingame vertragen sich nicht.

Xfire Ingame UI ausgemacht, und läuft wieder.


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. August 2010)

Hey, beende *alle *Programme die im Hintergrund laufen und lösche die ClientRegistry.blob im Steam ordner


----------

